# 3x3 Oll-only



## tnk351 (Apr 16, 2018)

A sequel to my Pll-only competition. The rules are similar:
No auf allowed.
Only use Oll algorithms.
You can use Pll if you know which Oll combined together makes it.
Scrambles:
1. 
B2 U' L2 F' L B' F' R L' B' L2 B D L D2 B D2 F' D' L2 R' U F' B' L'
2. 
B D' F' L B' F2 R2 B2 U' L D' L2 D' F2 R D F' U R' D2 U' L2 D' U2 B2
3.
R' F B U L' F U2 L R' B D' B D' L2 D' R B' F R2 F U' B' U F U2
4.
D' B F2 R2 F2 L2 B L D' L2 F B L2 D' U2 L2 B2 D L2 R2 D' B' L' B' L
5.
B F2 R2 F R' F D2 B2 L2 F B R2 U B' R L D B2 F U' F R L U L'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 16, 2018)

Wait. Is this possible without Conjugates?


----------

